# Tenerezze per non aventi diritto



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2014)

Ho avuto un secondo incontro con DareD. Andato molto meglio del primo.
Anzi.
Nessun paragone. Tutta un altra musica.
Ma tutta un altra musica proprio in toto.
Lui non è Man.
Ovvio certo. Ma Man è sempre stato il mio target di amanti.
Aventi diritto e toy...altro pianeta caratterialmente.
 A parte uno che poi è diventato la mia signora D) tutti gli altri sempre e solo trombate. Mai sfiorato di farli diventare ufficiali.
E non è che fossero degli impresentabili come il genero che ho.
Ma è sempre stato così.
A me uno che fa l'alfa random dentro casa proprio non lo sopporto, mentre in un letto...
O _ieaaa_
Comunque. Fino ad oggi il tutto era naturalmente diverso.
Nessun rapporto parallelo.
Nessun binario che si incontra.
Trombate rouge da una parte con buona pace del riossigenamento generale, e dall'altra esattamente l'uomo con cui vuoi svegliarti.
Io almeno.

DareD. sembra Mattia.
:unhappy:
Caratterialmente intendo.
Ho fatto sesso con lui e...
Mattia.
DareD. più porco devo ammettere. Anche lievemente alfa in qualche occasione ma...
Non riesco a percepirlo come toy. 
E Lo sento tutti i giorni.
Mai successo. Cioè.
Chiuso il Motel.
Chiuso appunto.
Non ho patemi d'animo o battiti del cuore strani.
Certo che no. Non sento nulla di romantico, ma è indubbio che sento un "rispetto" per lui, come amante, che non ho mai avuto per nessuno degli extra.
Non è pari a Mattia, come io non sono pari a sua moglie e ci mancherebbe.
I rtuoli degli aventi diritto sono per entrambi chiari ed entrambi abbiamo vicino esattamente chi vogliamo ma...
Rispetto. Per lui come uomo. E non solo come vibratore.
Ci siamo visti due volte e siamo andati a cena due volte. Non solo. Anche a pranzo. E a prendere il gelato. E a passeggiare per Milano. Prendere caffè. Fare colazione.
Ho "condiviso" più con lui in questi termini che con tutti i miei extra messi insieme.

Nell'ultimo mese, i nostri rapporti sono diventati più serrati. Non fisicamente ma su tutti gli altri piani.
Mi tiene compagnia in treno mentre faccio il viaggio.
Intermezza le mie lunghissime giornate con chat di porcate erotiche.
Che poi non sono nemmeno porcate, ma curiosità di un uomo che è sempre stato fedele e la sua esperienza è limitata in qualche modo.
Lui è...
Tenero.
Lo percepisco tenero sotto tutta quell'orsosità pacifica che, tra l'altro, non gli fa svettare il cazzo immediatamente appena mi spoglio.


Sto divagando.
Ritorno a bomba su cosa volevo scrivere.

L'altra sera sono tornata a casa tardi, ho cenato con Mattia poi gli ho detto che ero talmente distrutta da andare a dormire subito.
Come le galline. Non erano manco le dieci.
Ma ero veramente frollata. Non ci stavo dentro. I muscoli rachitici urlavano, le ossicina pure e io mi sentivo svenire di stanchezza.
Traslata a letto dopo le abluzioni di rito, mi sono insaccata a mummia accendendo la televisione.

Faccio una premessa.
Quando Mattia si muove ha la stessa grazia dei bucefali incrociati con gli orsi.
Strascica i piedi, ciabatta, sbatte nelle porte, parla da solo...
Sembrano in cinque. Una roba che ha dell'incredibile. (poi uno conosce la famigghia Napulè e tutto torna)
Chiusa premessa.

Ero nel letto in coma. Troppo stanca anche per scacciare i gattacci e sento...
_Crik_
Crik?
Poi un...
_Crok_
Un secondo dopo ho aperto un occhio e ho visto un occhio spiare dalla porta, piuttosto in basso, e ho pensato che Mattia fosse acquattato dietro la porta della camera.
:unhappy:
Ho fatto finta di non averlo beccato come al solito come un pollo aia, ma lui deve avere capito che l'effetto sorpresa era svanito e in un nano secondo è balzato in camera in posizione eretta e, come se niente fosse, ha cominciato ad aprire armadi e piegare e ripiegare cose, facendo lo splendido. Si era pure tolto le ciabatte.
Ma ho visto benissimo che ha controllato dove avessi i cellulari.
Li ha cercati come se al posto degli occhi avesse due radar.
Allora ho capito.
Non ha creduto fossi stanca. Pensava andassi a letto per farmi i cazzi miei.
Ma io uso il cellulare sempre davanti a lui.
Non mi nascondo per farlo.
Sia come sia si è tranquillizzato.
Stavo dormendo. Non avevo cellulari in mano.
Però ci ho pensato.
Cos'ha sentito Mattia?
Sono cambiata io?
Non mi sembra di avere cambiato atteggiamento. Non è cambiato nulla in me se non questa "tenerezza" che sento per l'altro che però nulla toglie al noi che ho.

Forse sto cambiando gusti amantiferi.
O forse in questo periodo ho bisogno di un sesso extra "dolce", perchè inutile giraci intorno Mattia dorme della quarta porca puttana.
Ora è un mese.
Ha avuto un picco a Marzo poi è di nuovo letargato.
E i pompini no. E la guest no. E il cunnilingus no. E l'anal no. E questo no.
Minchia è sempre tutto no.
Ha poco da farmi le sortite per beccarmi. Ha la coda di paglia. Non è che io sia asessuata. O mi ha scoperto ormonalmente normale ieri.
Sono secoli che stiamo insieme.

E un altra cosa.
Non ho mai avuto troppe paranoie per il mio 10%.
Ho sempre scritto che sono stata educata a ritenere importanti altre cose in una coppia rispetto all'esclusività sessuale.
Proprio non riesco a sentirla una mancanza grave o un tradimento, sia da me che dal mio avente diritto.
Però...un brivido adrenalinico c'è.
Piccolo. Insignificante.  Lo so che che per alcuni è un mondo che casca in testa, ok.
Non lo "sento" ma cerco di adeguarmi e quindi penso alle conseguenze.
Penso alla sofferenza che potrei creare. Mi chiedo se ne vale la pena.
Poi rispondo subito di si e zompo addosso al toy, ma prima per qualche secondo due domande me le faccio.
Perchè sono nascosta a trombare.
Non è che lo spiattello ai quattro venti ( il blog non fa testo) e so che per molti è sbagliato.
Con dareD. non è successo. Non mi sembrava nemmeno di tradire. La prima volta si.  Tutto nella norma, mia,  ma la seconda no.
Nessun rigurgito, nessun pensiero, nessuna domanda.

Mi sembrava di stare con un avente diritto e non con un extra.


Minchia.
Raccapricciante.
Non mi rileggo neanche che poi cancello e invece voglio che i miei deliri rimangano.



Questo blog è meglio dello psicologo.


----------



## Eliade (19 Aprile 2014)

Mah tebe.
Innanzitutto questo tipo non l'ho inquadrato bene.
Io capisco che tu abbia messo in atto le tue arti seduttive...ma lui, perché sta tradendo?
Man si era TOTALMENTE infatuato, ma lui?
Forse il capire perché lui lo sta facendo aiuterebbe a capire questa tua tenerezza, che perdonami non mi sembra tanto normale da quello che hai sempre detto.

Il rapporto che stai vivendo con questo tipo mi sembra, ancor meno rispetto a quello con Man, del rapporto extra che hai sempre descritto.

Mattia, beh..on saprei, hai detto troppo poco.


----------



## erab (19 Aprile 2014)

Dal cell non riesco a fare la faccia blu della disapprovazione. 
Riesci a immaginare quante ne avrei messe?
Sbagliato. Molte di più.


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2014)

Sinceramente nemmeno io l'ho inquadrato bene.
Tutto e il contrario di tutto. Mi spiego meglio.
A volte non mi sembra umano da tanto è poco emozionale. Eppure non è un freddo. Non è uno che si vergogna a mostrarsi, ma.

Empatico come una lastra di marmo quasi. 
E' come se fosse tutto e il contrario di tutto e mi ha fatta entrare in una sua intimità che non condivide con nessuno, e  lì dentro c'è un sacco di roba interessante.:mexican:

Madonna. Non ti ho quotata Eliade ora non mi ricordo il resto che ti volevo scrivere.
Che sonno.
Posto, ti quoto e rispondo.
:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2014)

Eliade;bt9916 ha detto:
			
		

> Mah tebe.
> Innanzitutto questo tipo non l'ho inquadrato bene.
> Io capisco che tu abbia messo in atto le tue arti seduttive...ma lui, perché sta tradendo?
> Man si era TOTALMENTE infatuato, ma lui?
> ...


Perchè lui sta tradendo...
Bella domanda.
E' sempre stato un fedele. Mai fatto cazzate. Mai fumato una canna. Studioso. Serio. Un uomo tutto d'un pezzo. Non moralista come Man, tutt'altro.
Sai Eliade, lui mi ricorda il risveglio di Chiara Matraini, a tinte più leggere.
Un giorno DareD. ha avuto l'esigenza di scoprire se c'era altro. Altro dal suo mondo inquadrato bianco o nero.
In questo altro ha incrociato me. Che non vede nulla di male a seguire emozioni e istinti che non si sono mai provati, ma che ora invece diventano "necessari".
Per mantenere un equilibrio. Per non spezzare vite che fino ad ora hanno camminato con noi ma che non allungano il passo.
Perchè noi lo stiamo cambiando. E chiediamo solo di provare a seguirci. Chi se non le persone che amiamo dovrebbero farlo?
Ma chi ci sta accanto non sente. O non capisce. O non vuole.
Noi lo aspettiamo. Rallentiamo di nuovo. Chiediamo in maniera diversa.
Ma il nulla. Sono sempre dei no.
E a quel punto ricominciamo ad allungare il passo.
Oggi mi sento metaforica ma spero tu abbia capito.
Io credo che lui non diventerà un traditore. Che si percepisca in questo momento come un diversamente fedele e senza scherzi.

Alla fine, quello che non si fa prima si fa dopo. O come dice lui. Non si fa mai.
Alcuni non le fanno mai.
Altri come me le fanno a tempo a debito.
Altri le fanno dopo, quando il tempo ormai non è quello ideale, ma sempre meglio che non farle mai.
La tenerezza è spiegata qui.

E' un uomo che lavorativamente ha in mano la vita di altri. Un uomo che potrebbe fare molte differenze per chi gli si affida. Differenze importanti non cazzate.
Eppure. Mi sorride. Mi chiama Kreti. (anche zoccoletta in effetti. Lo lovvo:mrgreen e mi "guarda" come se fossi la tigre con cui vuole correre al fianco.
C'è una frase che mi ha colpito di lui.
Un giorno mi disse che lui cavalcava la tigre da una vita.
Gli chiesi se ogni tanto, quella povera tigre, poteva correre con lui, non sotto di lui.
Rispose no. Nessuna libertà alla tigre.
Lui era sopra. Punto.
Io non cavalco la mia tigre, se non ogni tanto.
Corriamo insieme io e lei.
A volte davanti io. A volte davanti lei.
La tigre non puoi sempre cavalcarla. 

Ecco perchè mi fa tenerezza. E non lo percepisco come un toy.
Perchè è come se io fossi un "mezzo" per far conoscenza con la sua tigre.
Il sesso fra noi non è la parte ma una delle decine di parti quando siamo insieme.
E' come un "bambino" curiosissimo che vuole sapere tutto.
Ci sono volte che mi sento sotto interrogatorio e li esce tutto il suo avvocatume bastardo.
(paura)

Morale della favola sono la sua docente di sesso e psicologia del tradimento.

(abbattetemi)


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2014)

erab;bt9918 ha detto:
			
		

> Dal cell non riesco a fare la faccia blu della disapprovazione.
> Riesci a immaginare quante ne avrei messe?
> Sbagliato. Molte di più.


Ma per la tenerezza o per il fatto che..hem...accetto pipini da sconosciuti come se fossero caramelle?


----------



## erab (20 Aprile 2014)

Tebe;bt9921 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma per la tenerezza o per il fatto che..hem...accetto pipini da sconosciuti come se fossero caramelle?


che ti prendi il tuo 10% credo l' abbia capito anche mattia.
Sono le attività extra,  pranzi,  giri, e manifestazioni di affetto che non vanno bene.


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2014)

erab;bt9922 ha detto:
			
		

> che ti prendi il tuo 10% credo l' abbia capito anche mattia.
> Sono le attività extra,  pranzi,  giri, e manifestazioni di affetto che non vanno bene.


A botta calda ti do ragione.
Gli extra li ho sempre vissuti senza extra appunto, se non il pre con il gioco della seduzione.
Ma sono stati uomini che vivevano nella mia città. O comunque ad un ora di macchina.
Alcuni li vedevo per lavoro. Altri in compagnia. Con altri condividevamo hobby.
Con Man ci lavoravo. E lo vedevo spesso.
Con Massimo condividevamo i rally e ci vedevamo spesso al di fuori di un letto.

Con DareD invece non c'è questa vicinanza di spazio.
Se andrà bene ci potremmo vedere...che so...due giorni ogni tre? Quattro mesi?
questa è la discriminante secondo me.
Non hai un incontro  di media al mese di quattro ore.
Ha un "unico" incontro" ogni tre o quattro mesi da spalmare sulle 48 ore, che per forza di cose non è che puoi passarle tutte con NON l'avente diritto.

Detto questo indubbiamente, la frequenza delle telefonate e delle chat è una cosa che sento "sbagliata" ma non troppo.
Non troppo perchè non tolgo tempo a Mattia.
Ma sbagliata perchè...
mmmhhhh
In effetti non lo so.


Io so solo che questo sembra un avente diritto.


----------



## Eliade (21 Aprile 2014)

Tebe;bt9920 ha detto:
			
		

> Perchè lui sta tradendo...
> Bella domanda.
> E' sempre stato un fedele. Mai fatto cazzate. Mai fumato una canna. Studioso. Serio. Un uomo tutto d'un pezzo. Non moralista come Man, tutt'altro.
> Sai Eliade, lui mi ricorda il risveglio di Chiara Matraini, a tinte più leggere.
> ...


 Mmmm..tebe, io te lo dico, nel mio modo più sincero (ergo acido) e più di cuore (quindi non offenderti): 

ma che cazzo stai dicendo?
Ma 'ste minchiate le pensi davvero o sono il frutto delle canne (o dei cannelloni della suocera)?
Ma non è che, un tantino-ino-ino, te la stai raccontando per giustificare questo principio di relazione?
Perché , nel malaugurato caso non te ne fossi resa conto, è quello che si sta prospettando.
Capisco il discorso dei pochi incontri, ma questo non giustifica assolutamente il sentirsi tutti i giorni, tanto meno il sentirsi così di continuo durante il giorno. (io quando ho letto:  ).

Sto iniziando a vedere le differenze con man: man ti diceva quello che voleva fare, questo qui lo fa direttamente. E se non capisci il significato di quello che ho scritto, te lo specifico.

E tu, Dare D...non sei  fedele, rassegnati (a parte se la tua lei sa che tu potresti tradire).


----------



## Eliade (21 Aprile 2014)

erab;bt9922 ha detto:
			
		

> che ti prendi il tuo 10% credo l' abbia capito anche mattia.
> Sono le attività extra,  pranzi,  giri, e manifestazioni di affetto che non vanno bene.


 quoto!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2014)

Eliade;bt9937 ha detto:
			
		

> quoto!


Io invece avrei voluto un mix tra Man e questo. Il sesso con Man, più che altro il coinvolgimento che aveva con lui che con questo non leggo, non mi emoziona, e tutto il contorno che ha cob questo. Relazione extra perfetta. IMHO.
Non ho mai capito come fa esse ad essere così presa da Man e non sentirlo anche solo per un ciao una volta al giorno


----------



## Innominata (21 Aprile 2014)

Non mi prende questa storia, mi sembra un "a tutti i costi", nel senso che mi suggerisce qualcosa di vagamente forzato e artificioso...non colgo il tipo, non colgo le emozioni che ti da' e neanche mi oriento in quelle che tu gli dai, e non credo che dipenda da una menomazione del tuo modo di scrivere, tutt'altro! La percepisco come una faccenda un po' troppo "lavorata", in cui devi trovare nomi e motivazioni e risvolti vagamente faticosi. Man colpiva con la sua mufloneria bionda, il massicciume del suo testosterone incementato in completo Zegna e sguardo da lucertola mannara attonita. Pesante come un masso, volendo con un suo perché (anche se la panza di Mattia sbaraglia il derby, se mai venisse in mente, 450 a zero:carneval. Ma qua? Viene da chiedersi: Ma ce n'hai proprio bisogno di 'sto 10%? Mi sa che qua stenta a raggiungerlo e allora devi lavorarci su un bel po' per arrivare a percentuale


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Aprile 2014)

Evvai che la Tebe si sta facendo il fidanzato nuovo! :rotfl:

Non ti ci vedo proprio ma a leggerti sembri in amore. 
_*Sarà perchè DD legge il blog e non riesci ad essere obbiettiva?  :unhappy:*_


----------

